# have to stay on Prilosec



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I got my test results today and it says I don't have H. Pylori, (yeah)! But the biopsies from my esophagus still shows inflamation from reflux. My Dr. wants me to stay on Prilosec indefinatly!!! I was hoping to come off it. To the naked eye my esophagus looked fine, but they go by the biopsies. I have been pain and symptom free since Dec. I wonder how long I have to stay on them?? Do we ever come off???Thanks







Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, Cindybell. My son is in the same situation. And so is a girlfriend of mine. Looks as though they're both going to be staying on Prilosec. Another person I know (my doctor's nurse) has been on Prilosec once a day and twice a day when there's a flareup, for 16 years! She says she has had no problems or bad side effects from long-term use, though. I guess everyone is different, but it seems as though most people are being told to go ahead and keep taking it. I'm still taking one Prilosec day and using Mylanta in the evening when I have minor reflux problems (increased gas and belching, chest pressure or aching, or acidy throat), which is usually two or three times a week. I'm supposed to try ranitidine soon, but am afraid I'll end up back on Prilosec long-term too. If I have some problems now on Prilosec, how will using ranitidine (which isn't as strong an acid reducer) work for me? I may give it a try anyway, though, just to see what happens.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Cindybell and MadgeI'm also still on Prescription PRilosec 80 mg a day. My GI doc says I also have to stay on it as well. I still have side effects from it, but have to deal with them.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cvoor, Cindy...Well, this viral thing I'm dealing with is strange. I have no nausea, throwing up, or diarrhea. Just lots of gas and really nasty stomach and intestinal cramps when I do eat. Also still have the bad headache, but not all the time. Fever seems to be going down, fewer chills. This is the sixth day of whatever this is.On day three, I thought maybe if I tried ranitidine (generic Zantac) instead it might help some. But about half an hour after taking it I get a rather sharp ache in my stomach. I don't know whether it's from the ranitidine or the viral thing, but apparently this isn't the best time to experiment. A doctor (not my regular one) told me that if I could, I should try just Tums or Rolaids while I'm recovering, that it might ease the gas and cramping some. So, today I'll try that. Not sure it will help though, and I'm hoping the reflux won't return because I'm not taking Prilosec. That would just set me back as far as recovery is concerned. I also have heard that a little more stomach acid can help kill off some of the germs when a person is sick. So I don't know if what I'm doing is right. LOL. As a friend of mine always says..."Life is a #### shoot sometimes." (Smile.) How are you doing?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,Sorry to hear you are still ill. Maybe you should call the doc back on Monday, if you still don't feel better. The flue can last awhile. Yeah, I would not change meds in the middle of being ill. How is you're reflux?Well it is ZERO degrees here in Chicagoland.How about by you?Cindy


----------



## 13885 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Cindy and Cvoor and Madge too!I can empathize about taking these PPI's!I'm on Nexium 40 mg twice a day and 40 mg pepcid at bedtime since February 06. Prior to that I was on Protonix and Prilosec all of 2005. My former GI doc told me after my 2 upper endoscopyies in 2005 that I would need lifelong PPI therapy. Just started seeing a new GI - she is continuing me on the Nexium although adding Zelnorm because I have some slow gastric emptying and she thinks if things were to move out of the stomach quicker that might help to relieve the GERD. Anyone else ever here this? Anyway I haven't tried it yet because my insurance would not cover it automatically so the pharmacy called the Dr. to ask her to do that special prior authorization that is needed.Stay warm Cundy - it is 20 here in the Boston area with a strong bitter wind and we finally had our first shovelable (not sure if that is a word!) snow last nite. i must admiot it did look pretty this morning!Madge - wish you were feeling betterTake Care All!


----------

